# Hiking/Climingq



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

*Hiking/Climing*

Another thread inspired me to ask this. Im soft and used to nice groomed runs and never been backcountry. I see that there is quite a bit of hiking done on some snowboarding videos ive seen. Is is common for people to do a run and then walk/hike/climb back up to the top to do it again instead of using a lift?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Actually, I would call it common. Not as common as the masses riding at resorts, but there are plenty of people earning their turns at places like Berthoud Pass, Carson Spur, Tallac, Loveland Pass, Donner Summit, Steven's Pass, etc. Lot's of people, including myself who'll hike a ridge, drop a line, lather, rinse, repeat. I know several people who don't even ride resorts and get around 100 days a season in.


----------

